# Wintergreen Resort, Virginia: Worth it to ride tomorrow?



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

where are you leaving from... i would go to 7 springs..


----------



## inpajamas (Oct 20, 2011)

I was actually at 7 springs last week. I'm in Maryland and a drive to 7 springs for me is would be about 5 hours. Also, the storm that's carrying the snow isn't expected to hit that area as hard and the conditions at 7 springs last weekend were really terrible.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

where in MD does it take you 5 hours to 7 springs? Takes me 3 from fairfax..


----------



## inpajamas (Oct 20, 2011)

I live in southern maryland in st. mary's county. From fairfax you cross over the woodrow wilson bridge into MD then head south on rt. 5 for a little over an hour. It's an awful place, haha.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

lol yeah thats out there..


----------



## inpajamas (Oct 20, 2011)

but yea, not worth it to go to wintergreen right? it's been raining all week. a couple inches of snow probably isn't going to help much.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah i wouldnt make the drive..


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

@ inpajamas If it takes 5-6 for 7 springs ever consider just hitting up snowshoe? It's about the same drive time from SoMD


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

How long does it take you to get to snowshoe? I wouldn't wast my time at wintergreen.


----------



## inpajamas (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, 7 Springs was planned a couple months ago to meet with friends who have a ride-in/out lodge so I made the trek up there anyway. Snowshoe is probably about 5.5 hours from where I am right now. The advantage with wintergreen is that my gf is in Charlottesville which is only an hour away. It's just more convenient. Maybe I should call wintergreen and see if they have any guesses of what'll be open tomorrow.


----------



## stuttering stan (Jan 17, 2013)

I would say go for it. They are ramping up in preparation for great weekend conditions. The Highlands/ Big Acorn were previously opened before the warm temps so with tonights snow plus snowmaking should allow them to open almost everything tomorrow. 
New improvements to their snowmaking system has allowed them to blow the entire resort in a short time.


----------



## stuttering stan (Jan 17, 2013)

inpajamas said:


> Well, 7 Springs was planned a couple months ago to meet with friends who have a ride-in/out lodge so I made the trek up there anyway. Snowshoe is probably about 5.5 hours from where I am right now. The advantage with wintergreen is that my gf is in Charlottesville which is only an hour away. It's just more convenient. Maybe I should call wintergreen and see if they have any guesses of what'll be open tomorrow.


WG is pretty tight lipped about future openings. They don't want to say something then disappoint when they can't deliver.


----------



## inpajamas (Oct 20, 2011)

@stuttering stan

i'm assuming you've been to wintergreen before. you really think they'll open up most of the trails. they only have 6 open today, somehow i don't think they're going to get enough coverage to open up even half of their trails even with improved snowmaking technology. or i'm just really underestimating what that technology is capable of nowadays. 

any opinions of wintergreen in general? i've been to snowshoe which is decent, but i'm assuming wintergreen is about half that size.


----------



## stuttering stan (Jan 17, 2013)

inpajamas said:


> @stuttering stan
> 
> i'm assuming you've been to wintergreen before. you really think they'll open up most of the trails. they only have 6 open today, somehow i don't think they're going to get enough coverage to open up even half of their trails even with improved snowmaking technology. or i'm just really underestimating what that technology is capable of nowadays.
> 
> any opinions of wintergreen in general? i've been to snowshoe which is decent, but i'm assuming wintergreen is about half that size.


I was at WG in early January. They were mostly open and blowing the closed trails at that time.
They only have 6 open today for a few reasons 1. They are expecting a light crowd today so they opened the minimum. 2. They will blow the closed trails day and night to recover from the warm days. 3. To prepare for the holiday weekend by blowing as much as they can. 
Snowmaking combined with tonight's natural snow will make for great conditions tomorrow and into the weekend. 
I think you are underestimating their new capabilities. The new water tank cuts in half the time needed to cover the mountain. 
Here's my honest opinion of WG- it's a good intermediate mountain. It's facilitities are somewhat dated. There are a handful of fun blue/ black trails.
WG gives good value for the ticket prices. 

WG is about 1/2 the size of Snowshoe. You get what you pay for. If you think Snowhoe was decent, then WG may be somewhat depressing for you. But, it is all we have around here so make the best of it.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

ski mag, transworld snowboarding and the burton us open go to 7 springs for a reason...

just sayin..


----------



## inpajamas (Oct 20, 2011)

thanks for all of the info. i've got a better idea now at least if what it'll be like out there tomorrow/this weekend. 

i think i'll just flip a coin...


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

shoot me a pm if you end up going to 7 springs.. ill be up there..


----------



## inpajamas (Oct 20, 2011)

Actually, yea fuck it. I was in Park City 2 weeks ago and 7 Springs last week, I can skip a weekend. Sitting at home, eating pizza and getting get sounds pretty appealing. Thanks for all the advice though guys!


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

inpajamas said:


> Well, 7 Springs was planned a couple months ago to meet with friends who have a ride-in/out lodge so I made the trek up there anyway. Snowshoe is probably about 5.5 hours from where I am right now. The advantage with wintergreen is that my gf is in Charlottesville which is only an hour away. It's just more convenient. Maybe I should call wintergreen and see if they have any guesses of what'll be open tomorrow.


Fuck it just go to wintergreen board all day then go to your girlfreinds house and bang it out :yahoo:WIN!WIN! Unless the gf is not down.:dunno:


----------



## inpajamas (Oct 20, 2011)

@onel0wcubn - thanks for the invite. probably won't make it up there this weekend but if i change my mind i'll let you know. 

@TMXMOTORSPORTS - well, if i don't go to wintergreen to ride she'll be coming over here to visit. so i can take care of the second part without having to make a roundtrip drive of 6 hours. :thumbsup:


----------



## BeachLegoGal (Jan 11, 2013)

inpajamas said:


> So...
> 
> 
> Problem is, I have to make the decision to drive over there tonight prior to knowing for sure what the slope report is going to look like tomororw. What do you think? Think it's worth the gamble?


Did you end up going to Wintergreen? My husband and I went yesterday and it was horrible- very icy and slushy with muddy spots.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

BeachLegoGal said:


> Did you end up going to Wintergreen? My husband and I went yesterday and it was horrible- very icy and slushy with muddy spots.


That is the reason I don't wast my time at Wintergreen.


----------



## inpajamas (Oct 20, 2011)

Nope, I didn't end up going that weekend. I stayed at home and was super lazy. 

I do plan on going this Saturday though. It's been super cold and they've been blowing snow all week.  I expect pretty decent conditions and I'd rather ride somewhere than nowhere!


----------

